# Rv Noob - New 324Cg



## Robin Mast3rs (Feb 21, 2015)

New member, rv noob. Just took delivery of a new 2015 324CG last week. Spent a couple of nights driveway camping. Couldn't be happier with this model/floorplan and all of it's features. 1 week from trading in my Chev 1500 I was rear-ended. As soon as it is repaired will be getting a 2500HD diesel crew 4x4. Got the cart before the horse.... Will be spending alot of time in the south GA, FL area. Some trailer porn for your pleasure---







Pics of our unit.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice . What is the carry capacity of the unit. Does the garage area still say 1000 lb max. Curious as these units keep getting longer than the 280 and the 310 taking away from the CCC.Do you know if they beefed up to a bigger frame than the 310. Guessing still the same frame only longer. Thanks


----------



## Robin Mast3rs (Feb 21, 2015)

Tourdfox said:


> Nice . What is the carry capacity of the unit. Does the garage area still say 1000 lb max. Curious as these units keep getting longer than the 280 and the 310 taking away from the CCC.Do you know if they beefed up to a bigger frame than the 310. Guessing still the same frame only longer. Thanks


1000lbs is printed on the wall in the cabin. Here's the specs off the Keystone site:

Specs for 324CG - NEW
Shipping Weight	7720
Carrying Capacity	2780
Hitch	985
Length	36' 10"
Height	11' 4"
Fresh Water	53
Waste Water	34
Gray Water	68
LPG	60
Tire Size	ST225/75R15D

Don't know about the frame. However the ccc is more than any other Outback model.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

I couldn't find any info on the frame either. The CC on your unit is more like it. Wished i had that CC with our unit.They must have done something different than the 310. Bigger frame or bigger axles.If you find that info please post. I may even email Keystone to find out. Also curious where the extra lenght comes in verses the 310.


----------



## Robin Mast3rs (Feb 21, 2015)

Robin Mast3rs said:


> New member, rv noob. Just took delivery of a new 2015 324CG last week. Spent a couple of nights driveway camping. Couldn't be happier with this model/floorplan and all of it's features. 1 week from trading in my Chev 1500 I was rear-ended. As soon as it is repaired will be getting a 2500HD diesel crew 4x4. Got the cart before the horse.... Will be spending alot of time in the south GA, FL area. Some trailer porn for your pleasure---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Update: Had my 1500 taken care of and took possession of a 2011 2500HD LTZ diesel yesterday. Starting to plan our first adventure. Glad to be out of limbo.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Robin Mast3rs said:


> Update: Had my 1500 taken care of and took possession of a 2011 2500HD LTZ diesel yesterday. Starting to plan our first adventure. Glad to be out of limbo.


Very nice!!! That will be as HUGE improvement in towing. Enjoy...


----------

